# Angry Beaver RR #4 Old Betsy, a Kalamazoo bash this time



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what I started with, and old HLW/Kalamazoo engine literally built out of a leftover drive and old Kalamazoo parts lots from Ebay:





It was an all black version, about 95% complete but I could never get used to the shortish odd cab version of this engine and was getting ready to jettison it to Ebay, then at the last BTS I got a good look at the MoLo Madera Suger Pine Co #1 "Old Betsy" 0-4-0, now I really REALLY like that engine (along with the Gypsy and the Falk) but they are all between $800 and $900 bucks which is almost the price of a new LGB engine!!! So as usual when I can't afford what I want, I make do with my own version of it.










Angry Beaver Logging RR #4 "Old Betsy" 





Its basicly just an open cab version of the Kalamazoo but it changes the entire feel of the engine.













Still a few little details to finish, then paint and grime. Even got a couple LGB disconnects for this engine to drag around

Thanks Aaron for the B'mann air compressor, hard to believe I actually ran out of some parts for this!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

A great improvement over what you started with- looks great! 

Alec.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

This may turn out to be your best work yet, Vic. Can't wait to see it painted. 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm not too sure about my best yet, its a definite improvement over the stock HLW. Painted it basic black, will be griming it out soon . We'll see what extra goodies I can find in my box to layer onto it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Angry Beaver Logging RR #4 "Old Betsy" completed
 























Came out pretty good, guess I still got a little talent.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

What a transformation! It loks like it's been hard at it for years and is ready for at least one more day. Betsy is much more interesting than the original.


----------

